# snow foam lance problem



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

hi all my snow foam lance has started not working properly.it just seems to dribble out and the water is not coming out fast at all,can i fix this??


----------



## Dre (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds like the problem that I did have.In my case the the metal gauze was blocked, see here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=84349 how-to

You can clean it or buy some new metal gauzes did worked for me.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

hot water in the bottle with a few spoonfulls of bicarb of soda, worked for me.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Mine started doing this. Cleaned it all out, still persisted so bought a new foam lance. Still persisted. Considered buying a new power washer, then read a post where someone had a similar problem, which was down to the power washer hose kinking. So I unravelled all mine and hey presto, worked a treat, just like new :thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Quickest and most effective thing to do is buy some Oust, 3 sachets for about £1.50.

I mix it in 500ml of boiling water, then top up with 500ml cold water. Run the solution through the foam lance into a bucket. You can then run another litre through again if you want to.

When you've finished, run plenty of clean water through the lance to flush it out. Works every time for me without fail.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Easily sorted as stated.

Flush through with Boiling water sorts mine out

My SF lance gets hammered with over 25 uses per week and regularly blocks but sorted with the hot water


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Mines doing this too... great tips I shall try them out


----------

